# Steam hängt sich beim anmelden immer auf aber nur in Win 7



## Obi (7. Juni 2009)

*Steam hängt sich beim anmelden immer auf aber nur in Win 7*

ich habe seit gestern abend win 7 drauf und heute versucht steam zu installiern um cs zu zocken
aber wenn ich mich anmelden will hängt es sich immer auf wenn es heisst 

VERBINDUNG ZUM SERVER WIRD HERGESTELLT

und dann geht garnix mehr aber ich kann noch mit taskmanager beenden und dann is widda normal aber sobald ich steam wieder starte hängt wieder alles


----------



## Evilich (22. August 2010)

*AW: Steam hängt sich beim anmelden immer auf aber nur in Win 7*

Ich muss diesen Thread jetzt mal wiederbleben... ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Sobald ich Steam starte, hängt sich mein komplettes System auf. Bis vor kurzem funktionierte alles wunderbar. Als ich jedoch versuchte Steam zu starten, um Dawn of War II zu zocken, fror mein komplettes System ein und nur ein Neustart konnte Abhilfe schaffen. Eine Reperatur über den Installer hab ich schon versucht. Musste danach eine Systemwiederherstellung durchführen um Windows wieder nutzen zu können. Nach der Reperatur startete Steam nämlich immer beim booten. Kennt vielleicht jemand die mögliche Fehlerquelle? Ich habe keine Lust ALLES neu zu installieren.


----------



## kreids (22. August 2010)

*AW: Steam hängt sich beim anmelden immer auf aber nur in Win 7*

hatte das auch vor ca einer woche,bei mir hatte  nur eine neu installation von steam geholfen.aber nicht mit der neuen version wo man zur zeit downloaden kann,sondern mit der alten version wo man damals bei css mit bekam.alles andere brachte mich nicht zum erfolg.
mfg


----------



## Evilich (23. August 2010)

*AW: Steam hängt sich beim anmelden immer auf aber nur in Win 7*

Kann man denn Steam neu installieren, ohne alle geladenen Spiele neu laden zu müssen? Hab es nämlich mit einer Reperatur versucht und es war nutzlos.


----------



## Pixy (23. August 2010)

*AW: Steam hängt sich beim anmelden immer auf aber nur in Win 7*

Nein das wird nicht gehen. Sobald du Steam deinstallierst sind deine Spiele auch weg. Natürlich nur die Spiele die du über Steam laufen hast.

Wenn Du den  _Steam_\_steamapps_ Ordner beim _deinstallieren_ löschen lässt, sind auch die _Games weg.
Vielleicht hilft es, den Ordner zu sichern, und hinterher wieder einzufügen.
_


----------



## Evilich (23. August 2010)

*AW: Steam hängt sich beim anmelden immer auf aber nur in Win 7*

Hmmm... Wenn ich den SteamApps -Ordner einfach kopiere und dann wieder einfüge, müsste Steam aber misstrauisch werden. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Dateien wieder automatisch angenommen werden.


----------



## Evilich (23. August 2010)

*AW: Steam hängt sich beim anmelden immer auf aber nur in Win 7*

Habe ein Lösung gefunden... Ein englischsparchiges Board hat mir verraten, dass die Lösung des Problems in 2 Diensten meines Soundkartentreibers zu finden ist... Diese habe ich deaktiviert und prompt funktionierte wieder alles wunderbar. Auch nach mehreren Neustarts hat sich bis jetzt nichts zum Negativen entwickelt. Trotzdem ist die Geschichte irgendwie komisch...

Edit: Nach wiederholten Freezes habe ich nun festgestellt, dass es an meinem EAX 4.0 Treiber gelegen hat. Seitdem ich in der Benutzeroberfläche sämtliche Default- Werte in Custom- Werte umgewandelt habe, läuft alles wie am Schnürchen. Scheint wohl ein allgemeines Problem mit Asus Gaming- Notebooks zu sein.


----------



## Sebi93 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Steam hängt sich beim anmelden immer auf aber nur in Win 7*

so muss auch noch ma zum leben wider erwecken habe auch das prob das sich mein NB auf hängt wie bei den andern hir und es is ja eine lösung gefunden worden aber ich kapir jez nich ganz was ich machen muss hab das G73

edit: okey hat sich erledigt ^^ hab dafür aber ne andere frage und zwar hab ich des BF:BC2 vom kumpel bekommen habs auch mit dem seinem key instalirt und wolte es jez aber auch gern online spielen des müsste dann ja klappten wenn ich mir so en key für 15€ kaufe und dann einfach benutze oder muss des der instalations key sein??


----------



## Ahab (5. September 2010)

*AW: Steam hängt sich beim anmelden immer auf aber nur in Win 7*

Der Key ist an einen Account gebunden, ähnlich wie bei Steam. Ich denke das wird wohl nichts.


----------



## Sebi93 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Steam hängt sich beim anmelden immer auf aber nur in Win 7*

ich mein an der stelle wo man den key noch mal eingeben muss zum online zocken da reicht ja einfach ein neuer key oder wird des vllt mit de abgegleicht den ich davor eingegeben hab?? und das ich den key vom kumpel zum online zocken nicht mehr benutzen kann weis ich hat er mir schon gesagt


----------

